
Citizens Should Be Able to Vote on Laws Directly: Send Smith to D.C - bryondowd
https://rally.org/f/imjd3PynW84
======
bryondowd
Just got an email that linked me to this. Presumably because I opted in
through placeavote.com. Seems like the type of thing that would be popular
here, and I'd love to see some discussion regarding feasibility as well as the
odds of this guy actually winning the nomination.

